# VirginMedia Staff - can you give updates?



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I've noticed that my TiVo software version has changed since installation. Any chance that someone from VirginMedia can post to a sticky thread listing the changelog when there's an update? 

It would complement the Wishlist\Suggestion threads above.


----------



## Buzby (Feb 21, 2011)

Check out the Virgim Media Forum (TV) in 'My Virgin Media' as this is the most direct support route.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Would love to, but that forum isn't listed for me in help and support. I'm led to believe it's invitation only for those that got the TiVo free.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Post your software version number - see if we're all on the same one?


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

15.1.Y3-01-3-C00

That's the same build that was reported a couple of weeks ago on here so it's not changed recently.


----------



## Buzby (Feb 21, 2011)

ColinYounger said:


> Would love to, but that forum isn't listed for me in help and support. I'm led to believe it's invitation only for those that got the TiVo free.


It is the TV Forum - forget about looking for this supposed Xanadu! They're happily addressing concerns and providing answers and feedback to the technical team.


----------



## Buzby (Feb 21, 2011)

Tony Hoyle said:


> 15.1.Y3-01-3-C00
> .


Same as me. No change since installation.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Hmmm. Mine had a 155 or 355 at the end to start with. Perhaps that's the 'preload' software before the first call home (not the call home to get the box started).

Anyway - the point still stands. A posting of the change log would be interesting.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Would be good to have a sticky post with version numbers and posts if people see it change or new things added.
I'm guessing apps could maybe be added without actually changing the version number.


----------

